# (ILF) Long Riser with Short Limbs vs Short Riser with Long Limbs



## Mowgli (Jan 5, 2007)

I've always wondered: What are the advantages/disadvantages of a having an ILF long riser with short limbs vs an ILF short riser with long limbs if the bows are of the same overall length?

eg:

17” with long limbs= 62” vs 21” with short limbs= 62” (or even a 19" with mediums= 62")


----------



## Roger Savor Sr (Feb 16, 2014)

I can't find any advantages to short ILF limbs on any riser regardless of the length and find them very stiff limbs to draw and hold. For me, medium and long limbs are clearly better in every way.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Short riser and long limbs. If you shoot both combinations at the same poundage, you will know why. Unless, you have a real short draw length....


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Chose the limbs for your draw length and riser for your purpose. If in doubt between lengths go longer.

Grant


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Roger Savor Sr said:


> I can't find any advantages to short ILF limbs on any riser regardless of the length and find them very stiff limbs to draw and hold. For me, medium and long limbs are clearly better in every way.


This ^^^^^


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Bill 2311 said:


> Short riser and long limbs. If you shoot both combinations at the same poundage, you will know why. Unless, you have a real short draw length....


This ^^^^^^


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

grantmac said:


> Chose the limbs for your draw length and riser for your purpose. If in doubt between lengths go longer.
> 
> Grant


And This ^^^^^^


----------



## Ty B. (Dec 31, 2014)

Short limbs will give you a draw that is more likely to stack wether on long roser or short risers. Longer limbs give you a more smooth draw.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Can't think of any reason for short ILF limbs unless you draw under 25 inches, no matter what riser you use.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

M - 

This stuff has been pretty well documented. 

Given equal overall lengths and weights, the long(er) riser with short(er) limbs will give a few, literally a few, extra fps, at the cost of smoothness. Early stacking while a possibility, can usually be tuned out but adjusting the pre-load (limb bolts).

The reverse, a shorter riser and longer limbs will give a smoother draw, at the cost of a few fps. Years back, a number of Olympic coaches were recommending just that. 
Again, the added speed (fps) is so minor with good modern limbs, it can almost be ignored. 

Agree with Stoney, I rarely if ever recommend short ILF limbs to adult shooters with draw lengths over 25". 

Viper1 out.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Border recommended short limbs to me, I'm drawing 26.25 at the plunger, at the time I was shooting the 25" Moon but now the Vanquish is 26" and with shorts, they work well but the recent Med Kaya limbs do feel slightly smoother (they're also 2# lighter) but the Borders have a rep for smooth drawing limbs. They're a firmer drawing from the first inch but don't stack as I get closer to anchor.


----------



## Mowgli (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you Viper. That was the type of information I was looking for. I know limb length should be based on draw and long limbs tend to be smoother, but I was looking for objective information given two bows of the same length.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Mowgli said:


> Thank you Viper. That was the type of information I was looking for. I know limb length should be based on draw and long limbs tend to be smoother, but I was looking for objective information given two bows of the same length.


He has a book full of that type of information. It's called "Shooting the Stickbow" well worth the ~$20 on amazon.


----------



## digikuo2 (Oct 5, 2018)

This is one of the questions in my mind for sometimes and I just digged out answers here now in 2020. Thanks for the good information!


----------



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

I have always heard it explained like viper said, the only other thing I have read is with the longer recurve limb it’s easier to torque them with improper form for this reason some ppl have said they prefer the shorter limbs. However for someone like me with a longer draw length I’d choose the shorter riser and onger limbs for the reasons viper mentioned.


----------



## Archer Mech (Sep 7, 2014)

The one general comment I can make about a longer riser is that you can also have a longer/ higher sight window. That works better for my style of shooting.


----------



## Capu (Aug 8, 2019)

thanks for the info guys


----------

